# Been on infernals diet for a 13 weeks and put on 13kg sneak peek



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

bearing in mind i was lean as fook 62kg.. i'm now 75kg.

i had no lats or traps before and ive smashin the **** out of my trainin.

just a dark webcam pic to get a jist of my shape heres a previous pic..





































and now 13 weeks later










i have the shíttedtest body on UKM (like said previously sorry im workin on it) and am a cocky ****, decided to throw this up to try earn some respect back from the abs thread lol.

proper pics and a HD vid of anyones intrested in a few weeks.

136lbs to 165lbs in 13 weeks, thanks raptor for the training advice too

bulking up to 190lbs 86kg before i even think about cutting.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Woah, how much gear?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

ive been on inferanls diet mate, whats gear?


----------



## fog1892 (Mar 2, 2012)

Link to the diet?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

this thread is one massive troll session....... his 'skinny pics' were not 13 weeks ago..... as he posted up pictures of himself with a semi-decent frame 6 months ago.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

i was on these calories but switched to more solid food past month or so so gooood

Meal 1.

1 Whey 90 grams 100 gram oats, 1 table spoon peanut 50 ml olive oil over 1161 cals.

Meal 2. 100g brown rice, broccoli 50grams 250g chicken breast

Pre workout 2 bananas and a pwo whey shake.

Post workout

Same as nr 1.

Meal 3. 100g full grain pasta or brown rice and 50gram salad & 4-5 asparges with 200g lean grilled steak.

Meal 4. Protein porridge 100 gram oats, scoop of whey and berries or banana mixed in put in microwave for 2-3 min.

Meal 5. Chicken mince 150 grams with red beans , salad , 2-3 chopped up hardboiled eggs.

Meal 6. before bed a casein shake with 60 grams of oats.

Why thank you good sir for your sympathy i have yet another fan then But now iv helped you out abit you might want to consider it.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> this thread is one massive troll session....... his 'skinny pics' were not 13 weeks ago..... as he posted up pictures of himself with a semi-decent frame 6 months ago.


Posting somthing positive and you bash me... Jheeze man..


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

lifting stats i was doing 12 reps of 60 can solid get 6 of 90 and 3 of 100...

i am 19 + 1/2 black = huge natural test + growth spurts + infernals diet + right supplement

gunna overtake breda


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

good work mate! looking much bigger.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's good progress mate and you know what u have to do to win some respect back, stop being a pr!ck lol

You have previously stated that your on gear so that's what the question above is.

What routine u been following?

Keep it up it's working


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

i am 173cm tall and 75kg atm im looking in the mirror and not liking what i see. i need to be atleast 85kg before i'm happy with this BULK IMO. too scared of needles aha thanks for the postive respect.. decided to stop bein a knt on here and actually LIFT with passion and rage and eat like a tank lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

F*ck the haters, last set of pics look good man, keep up the work and you'll get what you want.

There will always be people in the world that wont like what/how you do/say/act.

If you did it natty good on you, if it was assisted then push a little harder but none the less progress is progress.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So this was you 13 weeks ago (August)at 62kg (132lbs).... not in june when you posted them previously ?










and...










Yup... seems legit that you look 132lbs in both pictures.

and this is you today at 165lbs










yup... seems legit that you look 28lbs heavier than the red shorts pic.

Oh wait, 100% certain 6 months ago you were making threads posing in pictures with a physique completely different to this picture...










again.... yup seems totally legit.

good luck jeff.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Bruze said:


> i am 19 and 2 weeks into test e with arimidex


posted on *24-09-2012* which is LESS than 13 weeks ago. so your on cylce?

looking through your posts, loads look like bullsh1t mate! constant lame jokes about doing gear ect. how do you claim in this thread not to know what gear is, youve been round long enough.



Bruze said:


> Been cutting and recoming for around 4 weeks from a fat 73kg (16 bodyfat?!)
> 
> down to 71kg now and idk what bodyfat i am now aha
> 
> ...


and u posted the above picture IN JUNE!!!!!!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Like I said this thread is a complete troll thread. it dosent take a detective. he was posting pictures 6 months ago in the red shorts....


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

lxm said:


> Like I said this thread is a complete troll thread. it dosent take a detective. he was posting pictures 6 months ago in the red shorts....


x2


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

When will people learn that you lot put Sherlock Holmes to shame.

in his defence he may only have one pair of undies.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

so....whats the point of the thread?

im lost.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bruze said:


> lifting stats i was doing 12 reps of 60 can solid get 6 of 90 and 3 of 100...
> 
> i am 19 + 1/2 black = huge natural test + growth spurts + infernals diet + right supplement
> 
> gunna overtake breda


Good luck too ya :thumbup1:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

but..breda isn't black? is he?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

(Yoooouuuu!)
Soulja boy I tell 'em
Hey I got a new dance fo you all called the soulja boy
(Yoooouuuu!)
You gotta punch then crank back three times from left to right
(Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh yeeeeaaaah!)

[Chorus: x2]
Soulja Boy Off In This Hoe
Watch me Crank It
Watch me Roll
Watch me Crank Dat Soulja Boy
Then Super Man Dat Hoe
Now, Watch me You...
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now, Watch me You...
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now, Watch me You...
(Crank Dat Soulja Boy)
Now, Watch me You...
Crank Dat Soulja Boy)

[Verse 1:]
Soulja Boy Off In This Hoe
Watch me Lean And Watch Me Rock?
Super Man Dat Hoe
Then Watch me Crank Dat Robocop?
Super Fresh, Now Watch Me Jock
Mocking On Them Haterz Man
When I Do Dat Soulja Boy
I Lean To The Left And Crank Dat Dance
(Now You)
I'm Jocking On Yo Bitch Ass
And If We Get The Fightin
Then I'm Cocking On Your Bitch
You Catch Me At Yo Local Party
Yes I Crank It Everyday
Haterz Get Mad Cause
"I Got Me some Bathing Apes"

[Chorus x2]

[Verse 2:]
I'm bouncin' on my toe
Watch me super soak dat oh
I'ma pass it to Arab
And he's gon' crank it up fo' sho'

Haterz wanna be me
Soulja Boy, I'm the man
They be lookin' at my neck
Sayin' it's the Rubberband Man, man
Watch me do it, watch me do it
Dance, dance
Let get to it, let get to it

Nope, you can't do it like me
Doe, so don't do it like me
Folk, I see you tryna do it like me
Man that damn was ugly

[Chorus x2]

I'm To Clean Off In This Hoe
Watch Me Crank And
Watch Me Roll
Watch Me Crank Dat Roosevelt
Then Super soak That Hoe,
Super Soak That Hoe [x9]
I'm to Fresh Off In This Bitch
Watch Me Show
Now Watch Me Gig
Watch Me Crank My Shoulder Work
And Superman That Bitch,
Superman That Bitch,
Superman That Bitch,
Superman That Bitch,
Superman that Bitch
(Awwwwwww) (You)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You look to have a good frame/shape in the last pics put some proper mass on it and you will look good


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> but..breda isn't black? is he?


dont know where those rumors started


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

looks white in his AVI


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@lxm you need to cut this guy some slack man, still aint seen your progress pics untill then, i take my hat of to him


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Looking good if I'm honest, whether it's weeks or months transformation it's still good going.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @lxm you need to cut this guy some slack man, still aint seen your progress pics untill then, i take my hat of to him


im good bruv

thanks for your concerns though


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lxm said:


> im good *bruv*
> 
> thanks for your concerns though


:laugh:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

aiight


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lxm said:


> im good bruv
> 
> thanks for your concerns though


You look better than bruze yea??

Salty has a point mate, not seen any pics of you... you dont even have an avi of yourself so you dont have much room to criticise.Whether its taken 13 weeks or a year who's gives a sh!t the fella has clearly improved his physique.

Have you?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lxm said:


> aiight


my yute or "bruv" "cockroach nuh business inna fowl fight"


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Breda said:



> You look better than bruze yea??
> 
> Salty has a point mate, not seen any pics of you... you dont even have an avi of yourself so you dont have much room to criticise.Whether its taken 13 weeks or a year who's gives a sh!t the fella has clearly improved his physique.
> 
> Have you?


I could care less if you or others were to compare his training and progress to mine, that has nothing to do with this, nothign to do with personal slagging that you are initiating.

ive not slagged his physique at all, ive pointed out that hes trolling us, and that the information in his thread is not accurate, That the dates, weights and images dont match up from his previous posts. He is playing his usual games.

Suck on my toby (big fat one)

:drool:

thanks


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking quite good, i do agree about needing a little more to look even better. With or without gear, youre still making more progress than some of the guys in my gym


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lxm said:


> I could care less if you or others were to compare his training and progress to mine, that has nothing to do with this
> 
> ive not slagged his physique at all, ive pointed out that hes trolling us, and that the information in his thread is not accurate, That the dates, weights and images dont match up from his previous posts. He is playing his usual games.
> 
> ...


after the PM you just sent me, nuttin to be proud off smh..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> When will people learn that you lot put Sherlock Holmes to shame.
> 
> in his defence he may only have one pair of undies.


THIS SH!T IS FAKIN HILARIOUS!!!!!!!

Made some good progress no matter what man, be honest and you won't look like a complete bellend :thumb:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Hat off to the guy but as Sherlock homes says. The red hot pants pic was 'NOT taken 6 weeks ago.

I remember u starting a thread 6+ months ago telling us how fit you are.

Why lie. It's only the Internet. You're as bad as infernal. Has he payed you to make this thread. Or are YOU actually infernal. Milky can you check IP's Just for sh1ts and giggles


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> Hat off to the guy but as Sherlock homes says. The red hot pants pic was 'NOT taken 6 weeks ago.
> 
> I remember u starting a thread 6+ months ago telling us how fit you are.
> 
> Why lie. It's only the Internet. You're as bad as infernal. Has he payed you to make this thread. Or are YOU actually infernal. Milky can you check IP's Just for sh1ts and giggles


Mate if l could be ar*ed l would be a sad as half the lying tw*ts on here.....

My karma is not affected by this so let people crack on.

I wonder does Bruze also have a nice car, an Audi maybe ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I prefer inspector Gadet and that's no bull shizle you can even check my IP.

I love a good UKM public a££ owning! Warm the cockles of me heart it does I tell thee


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not used this tonight but seems appropriate..


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Haha. As you can see i deleted like 200+ posts all in AAS sections ect.

I have been trying to get fitness industry and competing ect, can't have any info on supplements ect.

Pretty much those pics are before i lifted, i joined a gym march 2010. started serious nov 2011.

looks more epic if its a 13 week transformation haha. and i have been 70kg before yes, but high bodyfat, the red shorts pic i was lean on holz 64kg ish... after 3 weeks fo holiday and no gym and no eating just drinking i was 62kg... got banned off here and just been angry and wanting to stack on some serious size (at any cost, yes ive done some intense ****)

at the end of the day i want a name in the fitness industry, i want to have competed and be sponsered before im 20 (august 2013)

so i'm gunna be 80kg rippped and no one can stop me.

when you want to be big and muscular more than you want to breath, you will be successfull.

lxm i've made more progress in a few months than you have in your whole life, jog on mate.

i was 10 stone with abs saying how i am, now i'm 12 stone slightly bulked up withe more fat looking much better and i get slated, cant win lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Only seen a few of your posts as I've only been a member under a year, you've always sounded a bit of a knob but to be fair you have put some size on and still lean... Good luck to you


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Haha. As you can see i deleted like 200+ posts all in AAS sections ect.
> 
> I have been trying to get fitness industry and competing ect, can't have any info on supplements ect.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your goals.Have you ever thought about getting coached off Dutch Scott?I'm sure you and him would work well together.....


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bruze said:


> Haha. As you can see i deleted like 200+ posts all in AAS sections ect.
> 
> I have been trying to get fitness industry and competing ect, can't have any info on supplements ect.
> 
> ...


Why do you keep lying about things tho ?

oh and FTR l can undelete all your posts :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Firstly the milky facepalm thing sounds like one of those dodgy sexual manouvers like 'arabian goggles' or 'alaskan snowdragons'

Secondly how has no-body taken the op apart for those fvcking red hotpants he's wearing?

Looks to be some progress though op, so keep at it.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Why do you keep lying about things tho ?
> 
> oh and FTR l can undelete all your posts :whistling:


Lol i kept the abs thread cause i was CRINGING so bad at my posts. Hormone inbalance i guess :whistling:

Funny thing is.. since ive stacked on 29lbs i get treated ALOT different it's like ive matured from other blokes treating me like a man rather than a lad... :confused1:

Be natural and be ripped year round and get sponsered is the plan. So id prefer any posts ive made to be kept delted.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Firstly the milky facepalm thing sounds like one of those dodgy sexual manouvers like 'arabian goggles' or 'alaskan snowdragons'
> 
> Secondly how has no-body taken the op apart for those fvcking red hotpants he's wearing?
> 
> Looks to be some progress though op, so keep at it.


all been done in his abs thread a while back mate, its not news anymore TBH.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

All you get is nobody believing a word you say mate.

Did you say you were on aas or not? I couldnr tell what bits are the truth.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Firstly the milky facepalm thing sounds like one of those dodgy sexual manouvers like 'arabian goggles' or 'alaskan snowdragons'
> 
> Secondly how has no-body taken the op apart for those fvcking red hotpants he's wearing?
> 
> Looks to be some progress though op, so keep at it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bruze said:


> Lol i kept the abs thread cause i was CRINGING so bad at my posts. Hormone inbalance i guess :whistling:
> 
> Funny thing is.. since ive stacked on 29lbs i get treated ALOT different it's like ive matured from other blokes treating me like a man rather than a lad... :confused1:
> 
> Be natural and be ripped year round and get sponsered is the plan. So id prefer any posts ive made to be kept delted.


Hey l havent got a problem but instead of keep throwing threads up about how awesome you are and qouting weights, time scales and bollox why not be a normal human being and use the forum as a place to learn and interact with people ?

May be worth a try.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

zack amin said:


> View attachment 102562


zack amin ive actually looked up your phyisque and is somthign im aspriing for my myself. hopefully once i hit 190lbs should be that size. curious to see how i look at 175.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> all been done in his abs thread a while back mate, its not news anymore TBH.


Must have missed that one, I imagine the defence was "zyzz wore them so they MUST be cool".


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Bruze said:


> zack amin ive actually looked up your phyisque and is somthign im aspriing for my myself. hopefully once i hit 190lbs should be that size. curious to see how i look at 175.


i feel bad for trolling via modern art now, if your being honest and not trolling ill stop posting pictures and go to another thread and troll via modern art there, good luck with your goals


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

zack amin said:


> i feel bad for trolling via modern art now, if your being honest and not trolling ill stop posting pictures and go to another thread and troll via modern art there, good luck with your goals


Deffo not trolling, GOAL body in your avi tbh. My arms just won't grow.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

clap dem cheeks


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Bruze said:


> Deffo not trolling, GOAL body in your avi tbh. My arms just won't grow.


mate i was only 70 kilos in my avi, 155lb just abit of hard work well tbh i didnt work that hard i was just fcukin about losing weight before i started fasting for religeuos reasons, it aint hard to get the look youve already got the foundation, diet and training is key nail them both and youll win


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hey l havent got a problem but instead of keep throwing threads up about how awesome you are and qouting weights, time scales and bollox why not be a normal human being and use the forum as a place to learn and interact with people ?
> 
> May be worth a try.


Cos he isnt normal mate. Hes gonna be a star! :cool2:


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

That picture of red pants. I'm sure I have seen it posted years ago on Bodybuilding.com forum when zyzz was around.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Ahal84 said:


> That picture of red pants. I'm sure I have seen it posted years ago on Bodybuilding.com forum when zyzz was around.


Lol. That's deffo my bathroom mate.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Whats your lifting stats anyway mate. Squat, dead etc? Try be honest now lol.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I go on the bench.

15 : 60kg

12 : 70kg

8 : 80kg

5 : 90kg

Deadlift, heaviest i've gone is 120. for 1 rep, didnt like it felt like i wernt doing anything constructive so i just do like 20 reps of 80 nice and controlled getting a good squeeze in traps too.

squat.

5 reps 60

5 reps 70

5 reps 80

5 reps 100

5 reps 110

nothing impressive....unless u were to take in account i weighed 7 stone 11lb in 2010 aha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

trolling or not...this has been an entertaining read. props to lxm and having so much time on his hands to learn all previous post by members.

milky. can we get lxm's name changed to NoLife?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Bruze said:


> I go on the bench.
> 
> 15 : 60kg
> 
> ...


Decent enough against your weight though!

How come you were so light? What height are you? Apologies if youve said already. Im on my phone.

I thought i was light starting at atound 9stone lol.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

a remember the thread a while ago

you say no gear but you have done a test e and superdrol cycle

you say 13 weeks to impress who people on the internet? do we really care...

on the last thread you were abused and told you were a pencil neck and could have done the transformation without gear and yes a remember from pic 1-2 has been 2 cycles maybe more but that one all let go

what was the point in this thread exactly? youve been listening to infernal too much maybe he got excited when you showed him your c0ck that you were saying was so and so size in the last thread you made then got banned.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Why the hell am i being dragged into this ? he posted he`s diet i made som changes to it and thats all i did in that abs thread or someth like that.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> a remember the thread a while ago
> 
> you say no gear but you have done a test e and superdrol cycle
> 
> ...


And why insult me for no reason ?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> And why insult me for no reason ?


not really a insult just got a bit carried away :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> not really a insult just got a bit carried away :whistling:


Im sure you did anyway he`s cawk wasnt that big anyway :lol:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Im sure you did anyway he`s cawk wasnt that big anyway :lol:


hahaha well the way it was portrayed in the thread before was like like he was the ronnie coleman of c0ck size lol

must have been mistaken with his weaner and himself


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

What a ****tard!

There are but a few who 'get a name' in the fitness industry filled with such bull, the rest of us bust our balls, study hard and learn to have a critical eye and understand how to explain things to all manner of people.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol Bruze you are one cheeky cvnt mate I swear. I remember you said you were running a Test cycle a few weeks ago. Your hiding your AAS references to get into the fitness industry?

Either way you have packed on some size. Good job.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Well done mate for taking past Critism and deciding to bulk then cut.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Bruze said:


> Lol. That's deffo my bathroom mate.


You said it was on holiday in a earlier post?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

LMFAO

that was a good read lol


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

If you wanted to be picked up in the industry you should have deleted your account and not come looking for validation on your made up scenario here (maybe you should still do that). You can then sign up and go on about AAS all you want without giving yourself a problem.

As it is you are a lot further from any sort of achievement - comp or contract or recognition than you think.

Fortunately you are young and hence not necessarily dumb, just naieve and you will learn from this sham one way or another.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This is the thing I hate about the fitness industry. Too many bull****ters selling bull****.

Sadly there are too many customers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

FFs its Bruze again PMSL!!

Why say your on gear, then your not, then you are, then your not lol. Have you got split personality like on my myself and irene?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Right, so I have read most of the thread now. So you you came on trying to earn back respect by lieing about gear use, timescales, then said it's because you want to make a name in the fitness industry.

1. Do you realise they can see this thread where you admitted all of this?

2. Why do you think we should respect a liar who appears to have a very arrogant attitude?

I think my friend, you have failed!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> If you wanted to be picked up in the industry you should have deleted your account and not come looking for validation on your made up scenario here (maybe you should still do that). You can then sign up and go on about AAS all you want without giving yourself a problem.
> 
> As it is you are a lot further from any sort of achievement - comp or contract or recognition than you think.
> 
> Fortunately you are young and hence not necessarily dumb, just naieve and you will learn from this sham one way or another.


If he wanted to go into the industry he shouldn't have shown us all his face :lol:

Theres some sad fvckers in here who would take great joy in revealing all if he did 'make it' in the modelling world h34r:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Bruze what a clown.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> You said it was on holiday in a earlier post?


haha when will he stop lying, tbh there's no point in him coming clean now, he should just delete his account and give up as it would take many years to gain respect again


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I've only read page number one but this guy looks like a joke, tbh it's been a while I've seen a legit change in body shape in one cycle like that and it would be good but I can tell it bull.

The guy sounds like an idiot and whats he going on about "infernals diet" like he invented food or something. No disrespect to him though but some of his followers are silly.

Don't get the point of lying on a forum to people you don't know because it's just lying to yourself about something you want. Just practice what you preach and train hard with "rage" as you say.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> haha when will he stop lying, tbh there's no point in him coming clean now, he should just delete his account and give up as it would take many years to gain respect again


LOL there comes a point when you get to that level though when there is no turning back. I agree.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I believe you............................................... ...............................


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol i would reply to all the posts but don't really like responding to negativity. Props to everyone that supported me.

This is a bodybuilding forum, ive showed my progress instead of posting pics of me at 10 stone with abs on holiday.

The shorts pic was 2 days out from france, than i went ayia napa.

I really don't have the effort to sit here and just type lol.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Good luck with your goals.Have you ever thought about getting coached off Dutch Scott?I'm sure you and him would work well together.....


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

lxm said:


> aiight


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> FFs its Bruze again PMSL!!
> 
> Why say your on gear, then your not, then you are, then your not lol. Have you got split personality like on my myself and irene?


Classic quote on that "Come on Charlie, goddamn it! Those kids' dicks are bigger than them sausages!" :lol:


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

It takes years to 'make it' in the fitness modelling industry and you can't just get a supplement contract like they're something just handed out to every guy with a set of abs. Just look at someone like Rob Riches... It's taken years for him to build a career and up till 2009 to get sponsored by ON. If your gonna do it, train hard, eat well, maybe compete and get noticed..and primarily, don't make up bs on an otherwise good forum!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Some motivation brah:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fat said:


> Some motivation brah:


Your alive!!!!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Trust fat to be on the aesthetics vids 

What a complete and utter Cnut the guy in that video is! Only the said C unit would stand there getting wood over himself in a shop changing room! FFS 

I'm not hating on him! Guys got a great body but that doesn't stop you been a paid up Cunit does it!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Your alive!!!!


Not unless he's been reincarnated no thankfully that [email protected] still dead!

Do u think he's lost his gains by now?


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Props to that.. guy decent physique


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

How did he get 270+ 'likes'?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Not unless he's been reincarnated no thankfully that [email protected] still dead!
> 
> Do u think he's lost his gains by now?


I mean fat is alive. Havent seen him since the great paddy of july 2012 pmsl.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Well well well...

Fat, what a fhking surprise...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Fat said:


> Some motivation brah:


Look at his chicken legs!

Immense upper body though albeit it lacks thickness.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

whats the deal with....i want some respect, help an old lady across the road, or something....you want people to fear you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Loving his bumbag haha, fantastic!!! hahaha


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

slighly embarrsed to post this up, deffo worst on forum,

anyone got any tips for my lats?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Natty 4 life? But you have taken steroids, you have said this, I don't get it.

Also why are u calling milky out? U mad lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

faultline said:


> Natty 4 life? But you have taken steroids, you have said this, I don't get it.
> 
> Also why are u calling milky out? U mad lol


He's natural bro just genetically gifted


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Wide grip pull ups or weighted wide grip pull ups till failure and heavy lat pull downs will do your lats.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

faultline said:


> Natty 4 life? But you have taken steroids, you have said this, I don't get it.
> 
> Also why are u calling milky out? U mad lol


I may have insinuated l wouldnt believe him if he said it went dark at night mate and he felt the need to post another pic showing his " natty " gains, not forgetting the trade mark before and after weights etc......


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Infernals creating a UKM gang of bullsh1tters


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> I may have insinuated l wouldnt believe him if he said it went dark at night mate and he felt the need to post another pic showing his " natty " gains, not forgetting the trade mark before and after weights etc......


Why do we get a before and after weight and only one picture pmsl :lol:

Maybe I can only see the before one :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bruze, u done well.... now stop telling porky pies and then u will gain bags more respect


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> Infernals creating a UKM gang of bullsh1tters


#

well considering his name is in the title of the thread, and usually when some1 replies to his threads he will reply within seconds...

my money says its him on a diffrent account ha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bruze said:


> too scared of needles


Liar liar pants on fire!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Liar liar pants on fire!


****, where did your chest come from?!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

zack amin said:


> mate i was only 70 kilos in my avi, 155lb just abit of hard work well tbh i didnt work that hard i was just fcukin about losing weight before i started fasting for religeuos reasons, it aint hard to get the look youve already got the foundation, diet and training is key nail them both and youll win


and gear which he is/isn't/is/isn't/is/isn't but is clearly on, but isn't.. he's natural. shhh


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

regardless of his lies and bull**** he's made some good gains. props for that if nothing else.

if I were him though I'd do a gymgym.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Cliffs:

- ITT OP posted fake 13 week transformation to look more impressive even tho it was decent transformation over longer period

- OP decides he now needs to lie about AAS use to get sponsored in the industry like a certain UKM coach who won't be named lol

Missed anything?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bruze you will never get respect on here after your constant fcuking bullsh1t pathetic threads and d1ckhead attitude. Get a grip on your life, train because you enjoy it, stop chatting cr4p saying you havnt used gear when you have already said you have and stop posting these skinny pics all over the forum. You need a shrink.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Bruze said:


> ****, where did your chest come from?!


Kissing the more respected members ar5es isn't going to get you out of the hole you've dug for yourself.

You're a liar and a troll and I fvcking hate liars. May as well delete your account and try this again on a different forum and hope nobody follows you over and outs you.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure what's worse... People who lie on forums or people who act like they were stabbed in the heart because of a forum lie.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Kissing the more respected members ar5es isn't going to get you out of the hole you've dug for yourself.
> 
> You're a liar and a troll and I fvcking hate liars. May as well delete your account and try this again on a different forum and hope nobody follows you over and outs you.


yeah they'd love him over at MC lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh dear.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> and gear which he is/isn't/is/isn't/is/isn't but is clearly on, but isn't.. he's natural. shhh


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Kissing the more respected members ar5es isn't going to get you out of the hole you've dug for yourself.
> 
> You're a liar and a troll and I fvcking hate liars. May as well delete your account and try this again on a different forum and hope nobody follows you over and outs you.


I don't mind..... :whistling:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Good work but Christ, what a lying little *c*unt you are!!

Almost as good as no audi, do you know him?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> Good work but Christ, what a lying little *c*unt you are!!
> 
> Almost as good as no audi, do you know him?


but also similar to gymgym in that he just seems to disregard any kind of criticism and questioning lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bruze said:


> ive been on inferanls diet mate, whats gear?


infernal the ukm mamber? his diet is gear :tongue:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


> slighly embarrsed to post this up, deffo worst on forum,
> 
> anyone got any tips for my lats?


ok you say your 173cm which is 5ft6 and 75kg but you dont look anywhere near 75kg

am 5ft7 and 77kg and a lot bigger than you

and on the transformation part at 49kg you were majorly underweight and after you quote a year but we all know everything you say is bs so its probably 2 after 2 years and a superdrol and test cycle you have made decent gains but could have done it fine without gear

and just to make it clear you claim 2 have put on 26kg in a year 4 stone.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well done Bruze your on your way mate . keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well done Bruze your on your way mate . keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Troll


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mish said:


> Troll


well mate im just looking at his recent picture so however long he as taken i dont care still on his way, up to him if he feels he needs to lie about it , but results are results


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

If half the people used on themselves the time energy and effort they've taken to gun young bruiser..i wonder if they'd be that little closer to their goals..if the guy is lying thats his business smh


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> If half the people used on themselves the time energy and effort they've taken to gun young bruiser..i wonder if they'd be that little closer to their goals..if the guy is lying thats his business smh


exactly bro... i dont mind the p1sstaking towars him im not getting high and mighty but i do think results shoul be commended at end of day we are all here to get them , but i agree with the others no need to fib about it just be proud of what you have achieved.. got fcuk all to prove to anyone on here !!! x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> If half the people used on themselves the time energy and effort they've taken to gun young bruiser..i wonder if they'd be that little closer to their goals..if the guy is lying thats his business smh


Whilst to an extent you are correct, he has come on here yet again spouting lies, lies from tiny eyes and seeking others " approval and compliments " for his " gains ".

Regardless its hardly been a journal, more of a barrage of call outs and abuse, had it not been self inflicted then l would have been more sympathetic to the lad.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Whilst to an extent you are correct, he has come on here yet again spouting lies, lies from tiny eyes and seeking others " approval and compliments " for his " gains ".
> 
> Regardless its hardly been a journal, more of a barrage of call outs and abuse, had it not been self inflicted then l would have been more sympathetic to the lad.


also agree bro

you live by the swrod you also die by it !!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

You are all just feeding the troll


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> You are all just feeding the troll


GOOD! Looks like he needs some bl00dy food lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> You are all just feeding the troll


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Whilst to an extent you are correct, he has come on here yet again spouting lies, lies from tiny eyes and seeking others " approval and compliments " for his " gains ".
> 
> Regardless its hardly been a journal, more of a barrage of call outs and abuse, had it not been self inflicted then l would have been more sympathetic to the lad.


Glad you didn't stoop to their level and use the word 'gainz'.

I Dont believe theres been 1kg of weight gain per week either as said in the title, and if there hasn't, why lie about it. 1kg gain in a month is still a 1kg gain. Why do people feel the need to lie, it reminds me of the ts23 saga, 21lbs in 3 days :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Glad you didn't stoop to their level and use the word 'gainz'.
> 
> I Dont believe theres been 1kg of weight gain per week either as said in the title, and if there hasn't, why lie about it. 1kg gain in a month is still a 1kg gain. Why do people feel the need to lie, it reminds me of the ts23 saga, 21lbs in 3 days :lol:


Easily achievable if thats 3 days after a comp prep of indulging on sh1t food but i guess his was just a normal cycle.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Whilst to an extent you are correct, he has come on here yet again spouting lies, lies from tiny eyes and seeking others " approval and compliments " for his " gains ".
> 
> Regardless its hardly been a journal, more of a barrage of call outs and abuse, had it not been self inflicted then l would have been more sympathetic to the lad.


Dont get me wrong i still think he doesnt do himself any favours


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> also agree bro
> 
> you live by the swrod you also die by it !!!


I'd be very careful living by the swrod, heard it's the bigger and badder cousin of a sword :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BBK said:


> I'd be very careful living by the swrod, heard it's the bigger and badder cousin of a sword :laugh:


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol @ willy wonka!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


>


Should say "peoples" lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> #
> 
> well considering his name is in the title of the thread, and usually when some1 replies to his threads he will reply within seconds...
> 
> my money says its him on a diffrent account ha


Ok mate what up with you taking the p!ss when iv had nothing to do with this ? Really grow up man.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

stone14 said:


> infernal the ukm mamber? his diet is gear :tongue:


Oh stop it now your just being to nice :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Why has the op got his sisters red hot pants on?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

This is my gains, no gear in 2 months, i'm beating you Bruze


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> View attachment 102867
> 
> 
> This is my gains, no gear in 2 months, i'm beating you Bruze


Wow good job man were you taking MP supps please PM me what supps you were taking


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Should say "peoples" lol


Actually if we are going to be pedantic it should be "people's" lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

When the press get hold of the story that the little gay looking one from JLS has been writing nonsense online in his spare time there's gonna be hell to pay.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dux said:


> When the press get hold of the story that the little gay looking one from JLS has been writing nonsense online in his spare time there's gonna be hell to pay.


I just spit out my energy drink lol :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> if I were him though I'd do a gymgym.


Start killing people? How, from the smell of bullsh1t?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

That was a very good read. Op was massively found out.

Why people have to lie is completely beyond me.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

liar liar pants on fire


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Wow good job man were you taking MP supps please PM me what supps you were taking


Yes you need to buy one of every product mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> Yes you need to buy one of every product mate


This is where I've been going wrong!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh stop it now your just being to nice :laugh:


just playing mate :innocent:


----------

